# STAINLESS NEW LOOK hOPE YOU GUYS LIKE.



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/Ikim2.jpg


----------



## TedMac (Apr 25, 2007)

i likes


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh yea. I like it a bunch. Good luck with it. How's it shoot?

Best,Baldy..


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice looking. Is it a new training device for the eagles?


----------

